# questions about drywall products



## kinzua country (Sep 25, 2013)

anyone using fiba-fuse tape? the local lowes started carrying it a couple of months ago. have used it about that long.  any problems with cracking? or any other issues?...what about the liteweight 1/2 inch drywall resisting sag on 2 foot centers on ceilings being as good as 5/8  any issues? thanks for reading and responding<br><br>


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been using it since mid 2009, no problems, a couple of learning curves but no more than any other new product, I won't use anything else now.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.what about the liteweight 1/2 inch drywall resisting sag on 2 foot centers on ceilings being as good as 5/8[/QUOTE said:


> Total horse pucky!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

FibaFuse is still fairly new to me but I've done about 7 or 8 houses with it...and so far, no problems.

Lowes is the cheapest I've seen to date. Just bought 80 rolls.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Three years under the belt, no problems for me. There is a bit of a learning curve, but not bad, don't over wipe especially on butts. I get panicky now if my supplier runs out!


----------

